# Update on Chloe's abcess



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Had another check up with the vet today after 2 days on antibiotics and thank goodness the lump on Chloe's bottom had gone down, meaning it was an abcess afterall and not a hernia as the vet had feared. She drained a bit of fluid out of it but said to keep her on the meds and bring her back in 5 days by which time the abcess should have gone right down. If necessary she will lance it then under light sedation but hopefully the meds will just clear it up. 

I really have no idea how she got an abces on her bum. It's right on the meaty part where she sits so all I can think of is that she sat on a prickle or a sharp stick in the park and it pushed some dirt right up into her flesh.

I'm soooo happy she doesn't have to have surgery. She's my little muffin and I was so worried about her.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mmm meaty bum :lol: im soooooo happy for u!  glad everythin is a-ok down there!


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Woo hoo! Sounds like everything is going good. I know how freakin' scary it can be when bumps and stuff just come out of nowhere. I'm very happy that it's nothing serious and she's already on the road to recover.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad things are looking up for her.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Ouch. I hope she will be okay and not need any lancing.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

My my sounds like that was a pain in the butt..lol it was begging to be said

Glad she's on the mend


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

A pain in her butt = a pain in my wallet - 3 vet visits in a week is $$$

Its looking so much better this morning. More fluid came out last night and now the lump is about half the size and it doesn't feel so hard. I'm feeling hopeful that it won't need lancing now, those antibiotics must be kicking in.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy about the good news Sarah. 
The bum jokes are awesome, made me giggle. Poor Chloe.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

OzChi said:


> A pain in her butt = a pain in my wallet - 3 vet visits in a week is $$$


LOL!
I am very happy she doesn't need surgery and will be fine 
Its always a relief when the vet says it'll be ok


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi so glad shes going to be fine im sure you were very concerned with the lump


----------

